# Construction on 3 leaf clover.



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

Project (BRIDGE) complete ! just waiting for grass to grow. and markers are painted!


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

This Is Built Just For My New-ray Trucks, And Jada Trucks!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------

